
Ask HN: Change Professional Direction or Not? - _son1c_
Hi, I&#x27;m 25 years old and I&#x27;ve been working with Android for about 5 years. I noticed that in the last year I completely lost interest in all this Android stuff. It doesn&#x27;t seem funny anymore to program for Android. I don&#x27;t learn new technologies, frameworks, libraries, and all these fancy things. I have no interest and inspiration for that.<p>The reason why I chose Android is in childhood I liked playing with mobile phones, in that time they weren&#x27;t so smart and there were a lot of ways to hack them, to patch the firmware(especially I liked Sony Ericsson phones), etc. On earlier versions of Android, it all was as well, it was funny to install custom Android builds, play with them, but now it doesn&#x27;t make sense. Android has everything that regular users need. Community doesn&#x27;t interested in it anymore. R.I.P. CyanogenMod... :&#x27;(<p>Also, I like the balance in mobile development between UI and some kind of business logic. You can see the result of the written code immediately and can write complex business logic, it looked appealing to me when I started...<p>Nowadays. In the Android world, everyday appears &quot;fancy&quot; article on Medium, someone creates a new &quot;amazing&quot; library&#x2F;framework. To be in trend you should read all this stuff because if you don&#x27;t, you aren&#x27;t demanded employee, colleagues look weird at you. Regular android applications don&#x27;t seem challengeable anymore, it has a standard UI, functionality, requirements. The code from project to project looks similar, because of community use one architecture, one approach, the same libraries, etc. In truth, modern android development reminds me of FrontEnd development, especially with Google&#x27;s JetPack Compose and the last improvements from Google (because before it was awful)...<p>The full post here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;cscareerquestionsEU&#x2F;comments&#x2F;hmbuvb&#x2F;change_professional_direction_or_not&#x2F;
======
ne1c
Anybody?

